

Amazon RDS Price Reduction -40% - ShaneOG
https://aws.amazon.com/rds/pricing/effective-april-2014/

======
pearjuice
Seeing that we can use top notch computer power for cents per hour these days,
the more trouble I have with Apple selling an overpriced generic computer for
a few $K.

In a few years from now, we will laugh at ever having owned a power horse of a
computer - slurping electricity and wasting space. "And you had that in your
living room? AHAHAHA" Instead, we will have thin clients hard-wired to a
Cloud-vendor for a fraction of the price and effort.

~~~
cmer
The computing power that Apple sells for $1500 would cost a lot more to rent
each month on AWS. there's just no comparison.

